# Another Chausson Question



## karanut (Mar 31, 2011)

Forgot to ask this in my last post......The Chausson 22 has a bike rack fixing on the rear but what rack fits :?: and the max load :?: as I may need to mount a box on it. :? 
taa
Dean


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a Chausson Flash 02 and i fitted a Fiamma Carrybike Pro to the mounts which were already there. The maximum weight to carry is 60 Kg


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Karanut, 

Chausson motorhomes will accept either the Fiamma Carry Bike Pro C for mounting between heights of 40cm to 50cm, or the Fiamma Carry Bike Pro for mounting heights between 80cm and 150cm.

Regardsm
Chris


----------



## karanut (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, have got an easy rack and box for a tow bar but it looks like the new van isn't going to get one so will be putting some thing on the rear...can't have my smelly fishing stuff and outboard inside, her indoors doesn't like it :wink:


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

If the bike fixing points are two horizontal aluminium bars with holes for the bike rack, then the bike rack is down rated to 40Kg regardless that the bike rack itself states a maximum load of 60Kg. The Fiamma service sheet for the two horizontal mounting bars states this. I doubt dealers know this. This is because the horizontal bar mounting points were designed for weak walls and work by spreading the load. It may be that your Chausson wall is strong enough for 60Kg but I would check with the Chausson importers. If your load fell off and it was discovered that you had exceeded the 40Kg, I doubt your insurance would pay out.


----------



## karanut (Mar 31, 2011)

*re bike rack*

4 bolt on connecting points


----------



## karanut (Mar 31, 2011)

sorry your right, its two ali bars.... out board 15kg, box 15kg , boat 23kg not much room leftover :?


----------

